# Socket Warnings: Class A 60 Watt question



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

I have this 5 prong light stand with a sticker on it saying.
"Class "A" 60 Watt or smaller to reduce risk of fire"

I know class A means the regular incandescent bulbs. But really any bulb of that that wattage or less usually works in the sockets safely.

But as a precaution, I looked up a style like my lightstand trying to find out how they do with CFLs.
I found a one similar at the Walmart site. But theirs had a max of only carrying 5-23 watt bulbs max. And said their max CFL wattage was 9.

What is the difference? Does that stat balance out for all sockets? 
Does that mean in my 60watt sockets the most I could use is like 20watt bulbs?
I dont see the difference. A watt used is a watt used to me.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> What is the difference? Does that stat balance out for all sockets?
> Does that mean in my 60watt sockets the most I could use is like 20watt bulbs?
> I dont see the difference. A watt used is a watt used to me.



60 watts is 60 watts, the only other thing is most lamp fixtures say something like 60 watts max because of heat and they dont want something melting or worse.

60 watts is only a 1/2 amp and any socket is going to be able to pull that its the heat that matters.

I learned this years ago with my "light bright", it said 60 watt max but I used a 100 and had a meltdown on the peg board.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks alot Growdude.

That thing I saw from the Walmart ad kind of messed me up. 
But that lamp was for little kids. So I was kind of figuring it was for child safety. Like their eyes. Using no more than 5- 9Watt CFLs. 

Gonna stick 5-40watt CFLs in there myself. Glad to hear all will be good.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Spearchucker-
Sounds like Growdude answered it.  Is there an initial draw that's a little higher with a cfl because of the ballast in the base?  I know they get hot, that's for sure.



> I learned this years ago with my "light bright", it said 60 watt max but I used a 100 and had a meltdown on the peg board.


Growdude- Sorry to hear about the "light bright".  When I read that I almost Psst myself.:rofl: That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks BB.

Ive been looking around some more. Seems CFLs uses current in burst.
Or something like that it says here. hxxp://ecmweb.com/lighting/hidden_costs_cfls_0109/

But at the GE Consumer Faq page, I found this. 
"Because the wattage of a CFL bulb is much lower than that of an incandescent, you can use higher wattage CFL giving you the equivalent light of a higher wattage incandescent. For example: If your fixture says not to exceed 60 watts, you can use a 15 watt CFL to get the same amount of light as an incandescent bulb or use up to a 42 watt CFL and increase the amount of light."


----------

